# Unconscious Peeing?



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure if this is a health issue or behavior! So...

I have a boston terrier. We've just gotten to the point where he and my older dog can be in the same area without fighting. He still _wants_ to fight, but knows we don't like it, so doesn't.

But, when the other dog has been around for awhile, he starts to shake. Three times now, he has just started to pee right in front of us. The last time, he was crouched down and peed all over his own feet - not to mention mine!  Is this a behavior issue? or could it be medical?

ALSO, the other night, he was asleep on my lap. On his back, feet in the air, and he started to dribble just a little bit. All over himself. He was deeply asleep - when I moved him, he didn't wake up for a few moments. I actually carried halfway to the door before he woke up - and stopped 'leaking.' He really had to go bad that time, peed for a minute straight. But it still seems weird that he would leak like that - especially on himself! :tsk:

Any ideas on what could be going on? What should I ask the vet? Is this just a hazard of having a smallish dog? (And a nervous one, to boot!)


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

mel2mdl said:


> The last time, he was crouched down and peed all over his own feet - not to mention mine!  Is this a behavior issue? or could it be medical?


I'm not an expert by any means but it sounds like that the dog has been so scared that he wet himself.
I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will step in soon, but I would never punish a scared dog; it's only going to make it worse.
Try to work with the fear by concentrating into something else and encouraging good behavior. Maybe make him to concentrate on you and tricks (sitting etc.) and start to meet dogs (maybe one at a time) that are the least scary.
The training section has great advice about training in general.

How old is the dog? And is he a rescue?


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

He is about 2 and is a rescue. He has been to training and usually is asked to sit. He hates to make us frown even - very much a people pleaser. It's like he is so worried that he will attack, that he can't control himself - not like he is afraid of Oscar, but that could be it.

We've been socializing him at the training classes and the dog park. He does okay with other dogs, just not the one he lives with. Each day is better, though! I am gonna take him to the vet as well to rule out UTI. The peeing in his sleep concerns me and, at the dog park today, he peed a bunch of times - sometimes like he does at home, not marking!


----------



## ecenur (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a puppy who is constantly peeing around the house, on the carpets on the floors, everywhere it does not seem normal. I do not know what to do. I have used the pads too but even that does not work. My puppy needs to be trained!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The first time it sounds like a behavioral issue. It sounds like he was so scared of getting punished for being around the other dog/submissive towards you that he peed all over himself. What did you do to get them to stop fighting? 

The dribbling in his sleep and then peeing for a minute afterwards sounds more medical to me and I doubt the two incidences are related since he was able to stop the urination once you woke him up. You should probably have a urinalysis run on him to rule out medical issues before assuming it is behavioral. 

Has he been drinking a lot of water lately? Was the urine normal or did it seem darker/sticky/lighter/more pungent/different in any way? You may also consider having a blood glucose done just in case, to rule out diabetes. 

Also, are you keeping him on a leash at the dog park since he isn't good with other dogs and his behavior with them is unpredictable at best?


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

To get them to stop fighting, they spent a lot of time in side-by-side kennels and walks together. Thomas went to dog training, which helps because he knows "leave it" and "sit" and stay. Finally, we use a spray bottle when he starts to growl or when they engage. Once they started breaking apart on their own, they've been doing better. 

Oddly enough, he is fine with other dogs. He plays with my sister's dogs without a problem, though Buckley - a HUGE dog - scares him. He does not fight or even growl with any other dog than Oscar, our dog. He has a history with large dogs - when we got him he had a hole in his ears from a pitbull (pet, not fighter) that bit him. I watch him closely at the dog park, but he's never shown aggression. He runs to us if he gets scared, but hasn't even growled there. 

His pee is actually better than when we got, which may be a diet change. He stank to high heaven - worse than the litter box! And that was just his urine. It's been consistent since a few weeks after we got him and has not changed. No smell, normal color, seems to be normal amounts - just often. 

If it is behavior, any suggestions to make the transition to actually sharing his home with the older dog better? We've been doing sit and stay but I'm a bit afraid to add treats due to the fact that there are two dogs involved.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First of all this is a very complex situation, and the fix isn't going to be easy. You may have to take a step back and look at what is best for both of your dogs. I would definitely have his urine checked for any problems (Rachel already covered this well).

Ok. From the sounds of it, both of your dogs live in a highly stressful environment. They don't like each other, but are forced to live together. They don't fight with each other now because they know they will be punished, not because they know you don't like it. They have learned that if they fight they will get squirted with water, which they don't like. While this is effective it doesn't get down to the core issue that's going on....these dogs don't like each other but are forced to live together. 

I personally would recommend getting in touch with a behaviorist that can come in and observe your dogs and possibly work with them on this touchy subject. You are probably (I hate to say this...) doing more damage than good with the techniques you are using with these guys. And ultimately it may come down to putting what is best for both dogs into effect....Rehoming one to a more peaceful place. I couldn't imagine how it would be to live with someone who I constantly wanted to fight but had to put up with. 

I don't recommend socializing dogs with behavior problems at the dog park. You never know who's going to be there and those interactions can cause more harm than good.

Here are a few books I'd recommend you read asap:

The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs:Amazon:Books

On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals:Amazon:Books

Good luck and I hope this helps


----------

